# Nützliche Tipps und Tricks zum Oracle SQL Developer



## Thomas Darimont (8. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

unter: http://www.thatjeffsmith.com/archive/2014/10/30-posts-in-30-days-the-reckoning/
findet man eine Sammlung von nützlichen Tipps zur Verwendung des kostenlosen Oracle SQL Developer Tools.
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/developer-tools/sql-developer/overview/index.html


Gruß Tom


----------

